# best solvent to black powder...little rust



## Luke0927 (Oct 7, 2013)

Don't do a lot of the BP pulled muzzle loader out must not have cleaned it super well found a little rust in it whats best way/solvent to clean it.  Modern inline I can pull breech plug out.

thanks


----------



## stabow (Oct 7, 2013)

I would oil it down good


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 7, 2013)

Luke, I clean mine with water maybe a drop or two of dishwashing soap added the day I shoot and lube it with bore butter (some do not like bore butter at all). On the second or third day I use a black powder friendly solvent such as Hoppes #9 + (must be the + version as normal Hoppes #9 is not black powder friendly). I may even clean it a third time but whichever is the last time I seriously burnish in the bore butter perhaps double the patch in the bore so it is TIGHT and rub the outside so hard my hands hurt after.

Any gun oil will work so long as you remember to get that oil out before shooting. Petroleum products react with black powder fouling to harden the fouling and it can be tough to get out. Some people use a synthetic oil to avoid that issue, such as Ballistol.

You must get ALL of the fouling out or you will get some corrosion so clean it extra well water and cleaning patchs are cheap compared to the cost of a firearm or barrel. Might I suggest you hit a fabric shop up for a yard or two of a high thread count cotton flannel for the patches preferably one of the correct thickness it could be used as a shooting patch. My secret is when I think it is clean I hand it to my son to give it the final inspection.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Oct 7, 2013)

The corrosive residues are water soluble.  Lots of soap and water, followed by careful drying and oiling/lubing.  I always used natural lubes, but friends report that the synthetic oils used on centerfires work well also.  But the key to remove the corrosive residues is soap and water.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok I'll pull barrel and soap and water then dry good and oil and patch it down.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 8, 2013)

You can't beat soap and water.


----------



## FrontierGander (Oct 8, 2013)

for rust, JB Bore paste or remington 40x bore cleaner, clean it out real good and then use a QUALITY rust preventative. Bore butter is a food grade wax that seals IN any moisture left in the bore and continues to rust your barrel.

Montana xteme gun oil or bore conditioner, birchwood casey barricade, RIG #2, these are quality bore oils.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Oct 20, 2013)

Any of the solvents made for black powder will work.   I use CLP when done to protect the bore.  Before firing, patch the bore clean.   You have to clean right away after shooting or rust will form.


----------



## Headsortails (Oct 20, 2013)

Carefully rinsing with very hot water will minimize rusting as the barrel will dry almost instantly. Wear protective 
gloves and be careful!


----------



## pacecars (Oct 20, 2013)

The best cleaner I have found for BP is a mixture of 1/2 water and 1/2 Windex with vinegar. Don't use the Windex with ammonia. I got this from Mike Venturino.


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 20, 2013)

> The best cleaner I have found for BP is a mixture of 1/2 water and 1/2 Wind ex with vinegar. Don't use the Wind ex with ammonia. I got this from Mike Venturi no.



Works for me too.  Been using Windex with vinegar, now Windex Multi-Surface cleaner, for years.   Nothing beats it for cleaning blackpowder guns.


----------



## Steve-ALA (Oct 21, 2013)

1/3 part hydrogen poroxide, 1/3 rubbing alcohol; and 1/3 Murphy's Oil soap.  Will clean entire gun, inside and out.  Finish swabbing bore with a lubricant.


----------

